# Mario And Luigi BiS "Broque Monsieur" CubeeCraft I made



## raenef (Oct 3, 2009)

2 Versions:

http://i38.tinypic.com/2l8i8ut.png

OR

http://i37.tinypic.com/a4tmok.png

Like?


----------



## Raika (Oct 3, 2009)

Lol, it's really cool, and I mean it.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 3, 2009)

Me Likeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 3, 2009)

Arrrggh! Broque Monsieur! I HATE that guy. In all seriousness that's one nice CubeCraft.


----------



## Raika (Oct 3, 2009)

I feel like printing this out, make it then put it on my bedroom table. But I'm no good at crafting stuff like this, I'll most likely tear the thing.


----------



## raenef (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks guys!


----------



## Burnedmagix (Oct 3, 2009)

That's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Make a broggy


----------



## raenef (Oct 3, 2009)

Burnedmagix said:
			
		

> That's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that would be hard but I can try sometime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If someone makes the broque and has a cam please take a pic of it completed


----------



## Adr990 (Oct 4, 2009)

Ahaha, nice job!


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 4, 2009)

mmh:.  seems to be pretty good:.
can you possibly add a picture of a constructed version?
and the dog  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pls


----------



## raenef (Oct 4, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> mmh:.  seems to be pretty good:.
> can you possibly add a picture of a constructed version?
> and the dog
> 
> ...



I have no color ink ;_; sorry,I hope someone can make one.


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 4, 2009)

Wowee. Those are nice. Broque Monsieur was totally made for CubeeCraft! Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## updowners (Oct 6, 2009)

raenef said:
			
		

> blackdragonbahamut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done!



Spoiler









Extra views:
http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/4162/dscn2295.jpg
http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/5899/dscn2294t.jpg


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Oct 6, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is so awsome


----------



## Raika (Oct 6, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> raenef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks really cool!


----------



## raenef (Oct 8, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> raenef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy


----------

